# Backpack frame for chainsaw.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking for an aluminum frame to modify for carrying a chainsaw. To avoid snagging, the saw will have to be mounted so the blade sticks straight up. Anyone have any experience with the Alice pack frames?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I would suggest you get a plastic chainsaw case to carry your saw and lash it to the pack frame. I don't really like an Alice frame - look into an alaskan freighter - much better for load support.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What I do is put a 5 gallon bucket inside the pack and just drop the saw in. I keep related tools and wedges, files, chain loops in the pockets of the pack.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Badger said:


> I would suggest you get a plastic chainsaw case to carry your saw .....


This is what some of the volunteers used when clearing trails in the ADKs. In the case was also an extra chain, file(s), etc. They used a length of rope to sorta strap the saw case over their back, with a hatchet on their belt, gas/oil container in one hand, and a lunch bucket in the other they went off for the day.
Length of rope helped in pulling/directing some of the "stuff" they cut through.......


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking for something I can use when we're fighting wildland fires. Carrying and using a fire rake and a chain saw doesn't work together when you're cutting a fire line. Recently we had 13 turn out for small fire after midnight. It would be nice to be able to "wear" a chain saw so a tree that's sowing sparks could be taken care of rather than radioing for a chainsaw. 

Most times we're working with backpack blowers and rakes. Only occasionally do we have to drop a tree. Having someone with just a chainsaw is a waste of manpower.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Rather than an ALICE frame, you will be better off with a traditional style pack frame. Either new or yardsale special. I don't know what your/your departments budget is but they actually manufacture a set up that incorperates fireline gear into the unit. You can google them and see several different variations. How well they work depends on the size saw you are using and the bar length. With the bigger saws 046 class with 24"+ bars the only way to carry them is over the shoulder and have a dedicated sawyer, or break them down bar/power head on a pack frame. I suspect however since you stated that you rarely have to fall a tree you are probably looking at a smaller saw and they work great for them.

By the way the ones we used to use were with aluminum backpack frames with a plywood bar holder attached to the frame and lashing points for fuel/oil, and a tool bag attached to the frame. There were attachements to put your lne pack on the frame as well and you only wore the belt/suspenders portion of your gear with your water bottles and shelter. Hope this helps you


----------

